# 3 wood blinds



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Got my blinds all made and painted, All ready for the turkey and deer. I have one at each food plot.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

ZCAT, this might be a dumb question, but how do you shoot thru the plastic over the window? Is it just temporary over the window?


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> ZCAT, this might be a dumb question, but how do you shoot thru the plastic over the window? Is it just temporary over the window?


 Thats a shoot throu mesh , from a pop up blind.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice zcat!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Makes sense, looked like plastic. Nice blinds, they'll keep you warm in the winter.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nice job!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Great looking blinds! I made the mistake of building myself a blind before last season. Was suppose to be for rainy days, but ended up only hunting from 1 of my 3 treestands once during bow and gun season combined. I really missed being in a treestand but don't know if I could give up the comfort of my "deerstand"!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
Notice in the second pic the "cheap" chair.... replaced after first hunt with hi back leather office chair on wheels....A must!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I would be asleep in 20 minutes hunting in that blind! Nice job.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

MAKtackle said:


> Great looking blinds! I made the mistake of building myself a blind before last season. Was suppose to be for rainy days, but ended up only hunting from 1 of my 3 treestands once during bow and gun season combined. I really missed being in a treestand but don't know if I could give up the comfort of my "deerstand"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow and I thought mine was nice. Great job.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure about the red X.... Here's the outside


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MAKtackle said:


>



Wow that is nice!!! How tall is it?

I'm building one that may be similar thats only 12ft off the ground....with a place for the 4 wheeler to park and porch! final size will be 8 by 16....8 by11 inside with a 8by 5ft porch....with 7 windows and a door....I like where the windows are in the corners so there are no blind spots.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

13' to the floor. Burried 6X6X16's 3 ft. Building floor dimensions 8X6' and 8' high frt and 6' rear. 8X4' front deck area. Also park 4 whlr inside during hunt! Fits 2 people very comfortably! Carpeted floor to reduce noise. Deep cycle battery in lower enclosure with 12 volt bulb upstairs and down, this was a great add on. Waterbed side cushions saved from years ago made great shooting rests on window ledges. Good luck with the build and any Q's feel free to ask!


----------

